# Rocky Mountain Prestige Options



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm looking at picking up a 2010 Rocky Mountain Prestige line road bike and have a stupid question. I like the aesthetics of the Prestige 10 much better than the the 30. I understand that the 105 set up is where I want to be, but is Tiagra enough of a step down that it would be bothersome? Usually I wouldn't let the looks get in the way, but I like the black/blue/white much better than the black/red and feel like i'd be much happier with the bike as a result. Any thoughts?


----------

